# Windsheild header on 67 conv.



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy the chrome windsheild header for a 67 convertible ?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Look on e-bay and on Performance Years forum....


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Look on e-bay and on Performance Years forum....



Also Original Parts Group and Ames.


----------

